# to Waeco or no Way-co



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes another camp frig/cooler question.
I'm currently in the market for additional refrigeration, more specifically a small Beer Frig.
Don't want a 3-way, they just don't get cold enough during our Aussie summers.

Super Cheap Auto have 25% off the *Waeco TC-35 FL* at the mo. down to $276.
I would be running this on 240vt. supply 90% of the time so the 35lt. capacity is not a worry. My concern is, do these "coolers" really keep your beer cold, since it is not a compressor driven model?
Specs say minus 30C below ambient to a 1C minimum ( I don't expect -30 unless I'm on top of Kosciuszko mid. winter, but a min. of 1 degree if the ambient is 30+ would be nice).

Does anyone have practical usage experience with the* Waeco TC-35 * and are they any good.
My other option since 240vt. will be the primary supply, is a small compressor driven Bar Frig. (cheap-as)


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Dougout,

I think the "coolers" operate on a similar principal to the 3-way - a heat exchanger. Note that my opinion is based on owning a 3-way model and a compressor model(waeco12/240v).
3-ways and "coolers" will chew a lot of 12v power when operating this way (=big battery supply).

If its icy cold beer you want a compressor model will out-do the other by far, as long as you have acces to 240v - YOu could get a 12v/240v compressor fridge but that means extra $$.
If you go the "cooler" option be aware if your beers arent already cold when you put them in they will take forever, and the hotter the day - the less cold you beers will be


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

No.
They will not keep beer ice cold in Australia in summer, or often even in winter.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

StevenM said:


> Stop being a tight arse, get a compressor fridge.


thanks guys, yeah reckon that's the only why to go :shock:



StevenM said:


> when you changed them at 0.65.


 now listen here you young-wipper-snipper-rednexvillien you, just you-you never mind about that
why, when I came out (so to speak)in 69 (long way before your time). 
My hard-earned only returned about 70cents Aus. believe it or not.(my, how times have changed) So there 

Now get on one of your yaks and catch some Green Fish before the floods return. ;-)


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry to hijack Doug, but Im also looking at a fridge but more the three way type for extended camping from the car trips where there isnt ice available. It would run mostly from gas and 35-45l size is fine.
Are the non-compressor type also known as absorption fridges?

The compressor ones seem to be around the $1k mark and are too bulky for mine.
Im just after something to keep food cold. I dont particularly want a freezer section but just keen to know if one of these type of fridges will do the job sitting under a tarp by a beach somewhere in 30 deg summer heat?
Or are these things designed for keeping the picnic cool on a Sunday afternoon drive and I need a compressor type to do what I want?
Any advice appreciated.

BTW Doug, hope youre well.


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

The only three way fridges that will do the business for you are the chescold/dometic and similar which are all over $1k anyway.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like everyone who's told me how good their little 12v fridges are are just making themselves feel good. I can't understand how a pissy little esky that runs off 12v is going to keep beer (anything!) icy cold.

I don't own one nor do I have use for one but, of the ones I've seen, nothing has ever felt really cold in them.


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> No.
> They will not keep beer ice cold in Australia in summer, or often even in winter.


Yeah I dunno about that one mate... Sydney's been jipped hard on a summer, last summer the beers HAD to be on ice, this so-called summer I reckon I could have had them out of the pantry!
I can count on one had the amount of nights I've needed the air con ON while sleeping. Bloody mexican weather chick!!! La Nina..
Whatever!

ps: with portable fridges and eskies, ice boxes etc, always take into account the outside air temps they play a big part in how well the product will perform.

Musty


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

OP and Paulo.

Check this out http://www.aldi.com.au/au/html/offers/2827_21218.htm

Might be just the shot for what you are both looking for............


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

If going for a 3-wy fridge, a (T) rated - Tropical rated fridge will cool your warm beer down on a 35C day. Any other rating may work, or it may not once it gets over 30C in the shade.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep, it was the aldi one I was looking at.
Steven it will be for 7 days+ trips where ice is a 2hr drive away. Top of moreton or fraser or such places, in summer. It doesnt need to keep beer cold, just basic food and more importantly fresh fish fillets. I normally live off dry and powdered foods anyway so really its just gotta keep fish cold.
Chill down on 240 at home, drive there on 12v and run off gas for the week.

Ive borrowed the dometic ones before and whilst they are awesome they are just too big for what I want. The cost doesnt deter me but its such a big unit for the amount of fridge real estate they provide.
It does however sound like Ill be disappointed by the absorption models.

Thanks for the feedback everyone, much appreciated.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

These coolers operate on the thermoelectric or Peltier effect. It is based on a temperature difference occurring across a junction of 2 metals when current is applied. This is why they can cool or heat, just reverse polarity. Only moving part is the fan to dissipate heat. They chew a lot of power, and as the name says they are coolers not fridges. I had one up north and they will not get beer cold enough.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

it really is a quandary/minefield isn't it ....... boils down to how "cold" you actually require the thing to be able to "hold" the contents on a hot-ish day.
I find it quite amusing how most of the absorption models offer and insulated cover as a costly (esky type price) option. Gota make ya cautious :shock:

Paul ..... sounds like one of the 3 way suckers will do the job you've intended ( should even be room on the AI to take it out with you )
However, do you realistically think a 35-40 lt. number is sufficient size to hold a weeks worth of "your" fillets. ;-)

Thanks for your input Steve some interesting pricing there.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Dougout...
If you have the extra cash i would look at purchasing a trailblaza fridge/freezer. I have had mine for over 15 years and it hasn't missed a beat.

Mine is a 60 litre 12/240v with aluminium body/heavy duty handles and has been thrown around. At the moment it's being used for a beer fridge and has been this way for several years running non stop.

Yes they are bulky and weigh a bit cost a bit but i looked at it as an investment. Specs wise i can't remember and i think the company was Norcoast Refrigeration Caloundra..??

Given that mine is old i would like to think that they have come a long way since and would be more streamlined/lighter and probably more costly...


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

lantana said:


> Its easy Doug, Stop drinking beer


 OK! 8)


----------

